# Driving licence entitlement?



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi my son has a B+B1 type licence.He is entiltled to drive upto 3.5t but how large a trailer behind?I have been told not exceeding the vehicle weight (ie 3.5t)but on web site it states 750 kg 3/4 t could somone put this in simple terms as I am confused? It does not take much.
terry


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Driving licence*

Hi Terry

I'm sure all the experts will be along soon to advise but I can provide a few pointers - all the info you need is on the DVLA website, BTW, but it is a bit confusing to unravel.

Unless your son has a cat B + E licence, he is limited to towing a trailer with a max weight of 750kg. This effectively rules out towing most cars on a trailer as car trailers weigh average 300kg for a small one, and as I understand it all small /micro cars other than an Aixam, are over 750kg, although there is argument about this point. So he could tow a car trailer without a car on it, or a small trailer to go to the tip, or a small caravan etc. You get the drift.

He can take a further test to give the bigger trailer entitlement, which will ten give him B + E, which will cover bigger caravan outfits, cars on trailers / Aframes etc. There are limitations on the size of trailer for E, though, which is what you refer to - namely not more than the weight of the towing vehicle, although one would be ill advised to tow such a heavy weight anyway.

Hope that helps, but no doubt you'll get the intricate explanations soon.

Laurie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

maddie said:


> Hi my son has a B+B1 type licence.He is entiltled to drive upto 3.5t but how large a trailer behind?I have been told not exceeding the vehicle weight (ie 3.5t)but on web site it states 750 kg 3/4 t could somone put this in simple terms as I am confused? It does not take much.
> terry


Doc_Cam is not completely correct there are two clauses in schedule 2 here: Sch 2 DL regs 1996

The first allows a B holder to drive up to 3.5 Tonnes and additionally have a 750kg trailer.

The second allows a B holder to drive a vehicle and trailer combination up to 3500 Kg total train weight thus giving a little more flexibility in the size of the trailer but the trailer can not weigh more than the unladen weight of the towing vehicle.

so either of the two above is ok Terry but not as you put it "I have been told not exceeding the vehicle weight (ie 3.5t)"


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Laurie I think you have confirmed my belives but just to throw fat on the fire he has provisonal entiltlement on the following
A
BE
C
C1
D1
GH
So can he drive a 3.5t wagon with a 2.5t trailer if displaying L plates? and does he need a qualified driver at his side? or just 3.5t wagon with 3/4 t trailer
thanks terry


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

Like I said Terry, there are no doubt countless experts around here ready to point out all the inaccuracies and set you 100% right  

As I understand the provisional entitlement, this is not a Learners Licence for all of those Categories - C and D certainly require a Theory test pass before you can get behind the wheel. It merely means you can apply for testing for a BE et al. AFAIK trailers outside of your current licenced entitlement cannot be towed until you have the correct licence entitlement in place on your licence, but again, perhaps a boffin could advise.

Standard B licence entitles you to tow a trailer up to 750kg AFAIK, plus the other terms as per Sallytrafics post, so 3500kg plus 750kg trailer will fall in that limit.. 

Regards

Laurie


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi thanks to you both,it just confirms what i thought 3.5 t with 3/4 t trailer or the bit that confused me ,say 2t car with 1.5 t trailer
terry


----------



## 105702 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Maddie The 750kg is if the trailor is unbraked, if it is braked on his vehicle there will be a MAM plate which tells you max axle weights on it you will find the vehicles mass train weight as you say your son can drive up to 3.500kg you will have to find out the UNLADEN weight of the trailor ADD that to the LADEN weight of the TOWING vehicle and bingo you have what he came tow I allways take my van and trailor to the locall weighbridge les


----------

